# gonfler MacbookPro 2012 en 16Go ram ? (non retina)



## mbpmbpmbp (11 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,

Est-il possible de gonfler le nouveau Macbook pro 2012 (non retina) en 16Go de RAM ? La carte mere va t elle reconnaitre 2x8Go de Ram ?
Merci !

ps : le MBP retina ne m'interesse pas du tout.


----------



## subsole (11 Juillet 2012)

mbpmbpmbp a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Est-il possible de gonfler le nouveau Macbook pro 2012 (non retina) en 16Go de RAM ? La carte mere va t elle reconnaitre 2x8Go de Ram ?
> Merci !
> ...


Bonjour, 
Les MBP 2011 acceptent 16Go de RAM, c'est  la même chose pour les 2012  => http://forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/macbook-pro-2012-limites-a-8go-1136722.html


----------



## mbpmbpmbp (11 Juillet 2012)

Merci pour ta réponse rapide et le lien, j'avais mal cherché


----------

